
Vdara hotel 'death ray' claiming victims in the Las Vegas Strip -- Engadget - ttunguz
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/29/vdara-hotel-death-ray-claiming-victims-in-the-las-vegas-strip/
======
jfb
I am looking forward to the inevitable dome and the nearly as inevitable
_Logan's Run_ style dystopia taking hold in what's left of Vegas as the water
runs out. Death rays from the sun just make my nightmarish fantasy ALL THE
MORE REAL.

